# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Una araña en mi jardín.

## perdiguera

Ayer me encontré esta araña en el jardín de casa.
El tamaño era de unos tres centímetros de largo.
Para mi gusto era una preciosidad, pero tuve que deshacerme de ella.
Primero por arriba.



Ahora por abajo.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Ayer me encontré esta araña en el jardín de casa.
> El tamaño era de unos tres centímetros de largo.
> Para mi gusto era una preciosidad, pero tuve que deshacerme de ella.
> Primero por arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora por abajo.
> 
> ...


Yo me encontré una similar en Les Coves de Vinromá. Creo que son de las que pican y hacen daño si te metes con ella.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también las he visto, las rayas amarillas y negras son significativas pero el desconocimiento del tema también es grande.
Si supiéramos más de la especie.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La he encontrado en wikipedia, lo que no he encontrado es la peligrosidad de su picadura si la hubiera.

La araña tigre (Argiope bruennichi), también conocida como araña avispa o araña cestera, es una especie de araña araneomorfa de la familia Araneidae, de telaraña orbicular, distribuida por la Europa del sur, central y norte, norte de África, y parte de Asia. Como muchas otras especies del género Argiope, muestra bandas amarillas y negras en su abdomen.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argiope_bruennichi

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ciertamente, se trata de una argiope.




> La he encontrado en wikipedia, lo que no he encontrado es la peligrosidad de su picadura si la hubiera.





> Creo que son de las que pican y hacen daño si te metes con ella.


Con respecto a su peligrosidad, su picadura es dolorosa, pero no acarrea mayores consecuencias.

En España, que se sepa, las únicas arañas con las que hay que tener cierto cuidado son:

- Loxosceles rufescens
- Latrodectus tredecimguttatus
- Lycosas

Y hay otra, la araña negra de los alcornocales (Macrothele calpeiana), que tiene un aspecto mortífero y está emparentada con la Atrax robustus, la araña mortal australiana. 
Dicen que las de aquí no son peligrosas, pero por si las moscas yo no la tocaría, no sea que lleve sorpresa...

----------


## embalses al 100%

He estado buscando, y la Araña Tigre, es totalmente inofensiva.
Es incluso beneficiaria, porque mata a las arañas que nos suelen picar como son los Mogaños.


Y esa negra es grande de narices y tela de fea  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He estado buscando, y la Araña Tigre, es totalmente inofensiva.


Más arriba lo puse. Su picadura es dolorosa, tiene un efecto similar a una avispa, pero no conlleva ningún tipo de riesgo.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues mi araña, aparte de ser tigresa, es cabezona.
El otro día rompí totalmente su tela, con métodos expeditivos y a los cuatro días ya la tenía totalmente rehecha.
Os dejo una muestra de su trabajo.
El viernes tengo que volver a romper la tela y le haré un seguimiento para ver cuando vuelve a crearla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La araña está guapa, desde luego.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tu sigue recogiendo seda... Al final conseguirás hacerte una buena chupa de seda  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ya me gustaría hacérmela, sería prácticamente irrompible.

----------


## REEGE

Posiblemente una de mis "animales" a los que más rabia tengo... será porque se meten en las galerias de la presa y no paran de hacer telarañas por todos sitios?? Al día siguiente que les hacemos la "comida" están los suelos plagados de ellas, un barrido y hasta la próxima!! :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo encontré una viuda negra en la arqueta del agua de mi huerto, y una tarántula blanca en un cerro de Hellín. Les hice una foto y gente especializada en eso me lo confirmaron. Las fotos no se donde están.


En cuanto a la araña que hablais, me encontré dos entre los tomates.

----------


## perdiguera

El lunes seguimiento de la tigresa.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Con permiso de Perdiguera, os dejo un par de fotografías (he estado un tiempo buscando y las acabo de encontrar) que tomé hace tiempo (con la cámara vieja) de esta araña que me llamó tanto la atención cuando la ví por primera vez, porque me pareció que estaba comiéndose una avispa  :Big Grin: . La primera es en una telaraña encima de una acequia en un huerto, esta es la primera tigresa que he visto:



Y ahora una cerca del río Quipar en el paraje de la Encarnación (Caravaca)



A ver si pronto veo alguna y la retrato algo mejor con la cámara buena.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Parece mentira la cantidad de organismos que pasan desapercibido.
ceheginero joven, la primera foto está perfecta.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues hay muchas iguales.

Como comenté en su día el pasado fin de semana volví a romper la tela de araña con la tigresa encima.
Fotos de antes y después.
El enfoque de las dos primeras no es muy bueno, por decir la verdad es de pena.

Por delante y por detrás





En el suelo



La tela ha desaparecido.



¿Por cuanto tiempo?
Habrá seguimiento.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estamos pendiente compañero.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo desahucio le has hecho a la pobre araña... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Es que la pobre araña escogió un mal sitio para posicionarse y claro, mi mujer, a la vista de los invitados que se esperaban el fín de  semana, decidió que era yo la persona adecuada para ejercer ese desahucio, ante tal invitación, mejor dicho orden, no quedó más remedio que mostrarse expeditivo y rápido.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Menudo desahucio le has hecho a la pobre araña...


Tranquilo, que no tardará en reconstruirla, bien en el mismo sitio, bien en uno cercano.

----------


## perdiguera

Si vuelve a hacerlo, que puede perfectamente pues me cuidé de no matarla, volveré a poner fotos, más que nada por hacer seguimiento al bicho y ver cuanto vive.

----------


## Luján

Buscando hilos de arañas por si había alguno ya, me he encontrado con éste, del que aún no sabemos el final. ¿Volvió la araña a tejer su tela?

Buscaba hilos para mostraros la araña que vi ayer. No es de la misma especie que la del jardín de Perdiguera, y tampoco está en un jardín, pero es que me pica la curiosidad de saber de aquella araña y, de paso, os muestro las aracnofotos que tengo por aquí:

Estas primeras las encontré en Les Coves de Vinromà, Castellón allá por 2007.























Esta la vi ayer miércoles en Puerto de Sagunto

----------


## perdiguera

Fantásticas fotos Luján.
Con respecto a mi araña no la volví a ver. Otras muchas si pero de esa clase no he vuelto a verlas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> 


Compañeros esta araña ya la tasamos su especie o eso creía yo, se llama araña tigre.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

> Compañeros esta araña ya la tasamos su especie o eso creía yo, se llama araña tigre.
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Sí, estoy convencido de ello. Esta fue aquella de la que hablé en mi primer mensaje de este hilo.

----------


## Luján

Creo que he encontrado la especie de la última araña que puse aquí.

Creo que es _Argiope lobata_. (http://ichn.iec.cat/bages/arbusts/Im...ope lobata.htm)

Y por el tamaño, creo que era hembra. De hecho, hoy me he encontrado con otra por la misma zona, pero demasiado lejos como para que fuera la misma.


Edito para no poner otro.

Creo que la otra araña que puse, la que tiene las crías en la chepa, es la araña lobo, concretamente, _Lycosa tarantula_. (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycosa_tarantula)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buena Lujan, yo diría que has acertado con Argiope lobata.
Este mundo de la entomología pienso que es interesante pero muy difícil.
Estoy internándome un poco en este mundo ya iré poniendo algunas fotos.
Un saludo y gracias por la investigación de la araña. Francisco.

----------

